
I Too Was Raised On Processed Foods.. - robotchampion
http://1x57.com/2011/02/16/i-too-was-raised-on-processed-foods/?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d5c28ce9397f589%2C0
======
mmagin
"With all this variability in farming a single item of broccoli could either
contain all you need or nothing at all." Uh, no. It's not going to contain all
the protein I need.

~~~
robotchampion
@mmagin - you would be surprised what the real story on this is. Protein in
this sense is a made up word. The original term comes from biology and refers
to cell walls and the like. In the world of nutrition it has been co-opted by
marketers to define quality foods. The truth is that it doesn't define quality
at all.

In fact, the latest accepted research shows that the body needs 23 amino acids
to survive (this is most likely what the marketers call protein). Broccoli and
many other foods contain several of these amino acids. Meat also contains
these amino acids.

What's been corruptedly marketed is that some meat contains around 18+ of the
amino acids so they say eat meat for "protein". Of all foods, meat contains
the most amino acids, but it also contains other things that reduce the value
of the 18+.

They have been finding that eating vegetables/fruits/nuts is much better
because they don't have the other bad things that meat does.

(with that being said I am not a vegetarian, I do eat meat, just not a lot
because I like to be fit and in shape)

~~~
derleth
> but it also contains other things that reduce the value of the 18+

What, in specific?

~~~
robotchampion
@Derleth - thx for asking. Here is one source, the Harvard School of Public
Health:

(intro)...Surprisingly little is known about protein and health...

(from the section: Protein Package)

Animal protein and vegetable protein probably have the same effects on health.
It's the protein package that's likely to make a difference.

A 6-ounce broiled porterhouse steak is a great source of complete protein—38
grams worth. But it also delivers 44 grams of fat, 16 of them saturated. (2)
That's almost three-fourths of the recommended daily intake for saturated fat.
The same amount of salmon gives you 34 grams of protein and 18 grams of fat, 4
of them saturated. (2) A cup of cooked lentils has 18 grams of protein, but
under 1 gram of fat. (2)

The bottom line is that it's important to pay attention to what comes along
with the protein in your food choices.

------
zipdog
This reminds me of the post about avoiding Ramen and Pizza while getting
Ramen-profitable - take care of your body to keep your mind at its best

------
derleth
Does this guy have any evidence or just his unsupported assertions?

~~~
robotchampion
@derleth - yep - I cited two popular and well accepted (in the scientific
community) studies.

~~~
originalgeek
You might try using a distinctive color for links. I didn't even see them
until I read your comment, said "bullshit" under my breath, and went back to
look for them. Only then did I notice links are #000 and the text is #555.

~~~
robotchampion
lol, i know. They came with the theme..

I keep experimenting with the colors but can't find one that isnt obnoxious!

~~~
robotchampion
Ok, I bolded them, not perfect but it's better.

~~~
originalgeek
The bold helps, it calls attention to the link, but is still a little
unconventional. Have you tried #007, it's a subtle dark blue, might not be too
obnoxious.

~~~
robotchampion
@Thomas, Original - I agree completely. The boss chose the theme for other
style elements. The main problem I am having is adding a element (CSS?) that
styles the content links differently than the sidebar links. Since everything
on the sidebar is a link making it blue would totally change the style of the
page.

I need to do some research on how to make just content links
underline/colored.

thx!

